# Afghanistan Minister Accused of Being an Afghan



## AWP (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, running both a secret torture dungeon and a massive drug trafficking ring are more-or-less the norm for anyone in power over here. In other news, Afghanistan is covered in dust and goat shit. Corruption in politics over here shouldn't be a story, it should be carried like a box score for a sporting event.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/04/world/asia/afghanistan-intelligence-chief/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



> The man tapped as Afghanistan's next intelligence chief faces allegations of drug trafficking and torture that stem from his work as a powerful official in the rough-and-tumble Taliban-birthplace of Kandahar, according to testimony from a top Canadian diplomat and other sources familiar with the new appointee.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the masses would be shocked if they looked into every Afghan leaders closet.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 4, 2012)

1) He is in a position of power in Afghanistan, and
2) he has not been murdered yet.  Therefore,
3) he is thoroughly corrupt, and
4) willing to resort to tactics that we might find repulsive.  But hey,
5) that's Afghanistan.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 5, 2012)

The NDS is like Afghanistan's version of the CIA and FBI mixed into one weird corrupt bag of fun. If the head of it wasn't a totally corrupt torurer and murderfiend, I would be concerned!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 6, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> 1) He is in a position of power in Afghanistan, and
> 2) he has not been murdered yet. Therefore,
> 3) he is thoroughly corrupt, and
> 4) willing to resort to tactics that we might find repulsive. But hey,
> 5) that's Afghanistan.


6) probably has close ties to the Taliban.


----------

